# Sig Sauer P210 Standard...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Waiting for a call from my FFL letting me know the gun has arrived. Pins and needles!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Well done. Congratulations for sure. Like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice!

GW


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I probably should have my head examined. There is something majestic about the P210. Lots of history behind it. The P210 has full-length rails similar to the CZ 75 series. Later!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Slugo said:


> Waiting for a call from my FFL letting me know the gun has arrived. Pins and needles!
> View attachment 18892


Yeah, I'd be on pins and needles too! Nice score buddy.


----------

